
First BitKeeper commit - captn3m0
https://github.com/bitkeeper-scm/bitkeeper/commit/d4397fb3ec73362f39250221cb9112862f16fa17
======
captn3m0
This is technically the second changeset, it seems, but I posted this one
since the first is just blank: [https://github.com/bitkeeper-
scm/bitkeeper/commit/a082174a1b...](https://github.com/bitkeeper-
scm/bitkeeper/commit/a082174a1bc3a20b96b9b37e2c7a6b0e5b6ff138)

